# [SOLVED] IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS



## shaikhu (Nov 15, 2011)

I want to configure a remote VPN for our clients on Cisco ASA 5510 using Dyn DNS as I dont have static IP address.

Could someone help me in configuring it out?

Tks,

Shaikhu


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

You register a domain name with dyndns
You set a pc to be running the dyndns client. This pc can not be on the vpn.
Users connect via the domain name
No configuration needed in the ASA

Steps to register on DynDNS.


----------



## shaikhu (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

The VPN worked with the DynDNS setup. I have configured a remote access VPN on my Firewall ASA5510. Everything worked fine and I can successfully connect through the VPN. The problem is I cannot ping or connect to any of my internal network resources. I tried to add a new NAT route from outside to my internal servers using the defined pool but due to a new ASA version there are many changes I see in the NAT routes and I cannot understand how to resolve this problem. My ASA Version is 8.4(2) and ASDM version is 6.4(5)106. 

Could someone help me in this please? Its urgent.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

Internal resources or services may need to be forwarded by NAT policies and also forwareded by using firewall rules so the route defined by the NAT policy can be used to connect from vpn remote station to internal servers and to remote station if neccessary.

A rule of thumb if you create a NAT policy it will need an accompanying firewall rule as well otherwise the route will not work.


----------



## shaikhu (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

added the NAT route using the below link but no difference still cannot connect to internal resources.

How to configure a basic remote access VPN on a Cisco ASA with 8.3.1 code - YouTube


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

Hi i think your next step should be to contact cisco as they will be able to walk you thru the process step by step at your pace to resolve your issue.


----------



## shaikhu (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

got it working. Enabled the IPsec over NAT-T under the IKE Parameters using the ASDM and now i can ping the internal network.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

Can you also connect to the network now from remote vpn?


----------



## shaikhu (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

Yes it is all working fine just by that single check mark.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*

Thank you for posting back glad it is all working now i'll mark this one as solved.


----------



## pwright7 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: IPSec VPN on ASA5510 using DynDNS*



shaikhu said:


> Yes it is all working fine just by that single check mark.


Hi, I have a cisco 5520 and i would like to create a remote acccess vpn with dyndns how can i do that?

Thanks


----------

